# Globe Slicer



## fishwrestler (Mar 13, 2011)

So I picked up an old Globe Meat Slicer that a was given to a friend and he does not want it.

Looks to be in fair shape, but the carrier that hold the meat appears to have had the slide that holds pressure on the meat broken off and the carrier looks like where it was broken they ground the aluminum down. A replacement carriers is $300+ not sure if it is worth replacing or just buying a new smaller version for home. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2011)

Your not going to get a commercial grade slicer like that for $300. Does it have a built in sharpener on it? Does the rest of the slicer seem to be in good shape? Have you tried to slice anything with it?


----------



## mossymo (Mar 13, 2011)

Try these used part dealers, may have what you need?

http://oldandnewslicerpartshobartberkel.com/

http://www.slicerrepair.com/


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 2, 2011)

BAD BAD NEWS

Took the old slicer into a local repair shop. the old boy sure was honest and nice. Said it looked like the unit was pieced together and he felt it was not worth it for me to have him work on it. He said the bald was about shot. need new grinding wheels and the the cost to replace the meat pusher would be high. He said he probably could me on a used unit in better shape then the cost of him repair this unit.

So current status this unit is on hold for now and going to see if guy at the shop can find me a better unit.

Robert


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 2, 2011)

Have ya tried slicing with it Fish?

It sure is a heavyduty unit. Do ya have a pic of the broken peice, maybe a good tig welder could put it back together for cheap.


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 2, 2011)

It did not slice it tore the meat. I tried using the sharpener and it did not improve the slicing.  The broken piece is missing I would have to replace that then have some one tig it back in place


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Have ya tried slicing with it Fish?
> 
> It sure is a heavyduty unit. Do ya have a pic of the broken peice, maybe a good tig welder could put it back together for cheap.




I agree with dan, There is a hobart welding forum  http://www.hobartwelders.com/weldtalk/     web site. Sign up and there are some awsome welders from ca. will be able to help you out. You should be able to find someone local in your area to help you get that slicer running...........


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 2, 2011)

There are some parts available via Ebay, might find something?


----------



## kit s (Nov 4, 2018)

fishwrestler said:


> BAD BAD NEWS
> 
> Took the old slicer into a local repair shop. the old boy sure was honest and nice. Said it looked like the unit was pieced together and he felt it was not worth it for me to have him work on it. He said the bald was about shot. need new grinding wheels and the the cost to replace the meat pusher would be high. He said he probably could me on a used unit in better shape then the cost of him repair this unit.
> 
> ...


Hey Fiswrestler have him check this place out. https://butchersupplycompany.com
They have a lot of old Globe parts, and Ed who runs the place has a lot of knowledge on these machines.
kit


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2018)

Junk it.  Not worth the effort, believe me, plus it is WAY too dangerous to operate without the meat pusher, which is also a guard to keep your hand from sliding down the meat and take a slice off the side of your hand and finger.  Get an inexpensive slicer like my NESCO slicer at Walmart.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/nesco-slicers.269976/


----------

